# Turkistan Roach egg sacs?



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

When I clean my roaches out there is normally at least an inch thick of waste in the bottom and I just figured out that if I fill it with water all the eggs sacs float to the top :gasp:

So my question is do you guys think that doing this will kill the egg sacks, they are in the water for no more than 10 mins?

I tried it earlier on a tub and had over 100 eggs sacks float to the top and this is a tub I had already been through and thought there was nothing left :mf_dribble:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I think they absorb humidity like reptile eggs do so you've probably killed them all off. Maybe try sifting through the stuff with a colander? I don't think you'll lose too many of the eggs through the holes, they're pretty big.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I will try that next time thanks : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Let me know how it goes, I've just been vacuuming them up along with the nasty stuff.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

If I vacuumed them up every time I cleaned the I don't think I would get any where, mine need cleaning every 2 months because the colony is quite large and I mix them in with my dubs.
I normally get a few hundred egg sacs after going through the stuff at the end which must mean 1000's of potential roaches I just need an easier way of doing it and I think your idea of the colander should work. :2thumb:


----------

